# hacer cable usb-jack



## skinoi (Sep 8, 2009)

hace tiempo que estoy buscando el diagrama de un cable usb-jack, para conectar la guitarra eléctrica al pc.

algo como esto 





o





.

alguien sabrá como hacerlo, gracias .


----------



## FBustos (Sep 9, 2009)

directamente a usb no puedes conectar tu guitarra, tiene que pasar por una interface.
hay unas interfaces behringer,m audio y numark. busca una de esas.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 9, 2009)

Te recomiendo que le des una mirada al PCM2904 de Texas Instruments.

Es un codec USB con ADC y DAC incorporado (lo que te importa a vos es el ADC). Tiene buenas prestaciones para audio, es de 16 bits y hasta 48KHz de sampleo.

Lo bueno es que no necesitás programar ni instalar nada, la pc te lo va a tomar como una placa de sonido USB.

Yo tengo pensado hacer algo parecido, tengo encargados un PCM2904 y un PCM2704 (que es parecido pero sin el ADC).

Son SMD, pero si sabés hacer PCBs los podés usar sin problemas.



Saludos.


----------

